# Inline diffuser worth the price?



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

Hey all I'm looking for a new diffuser setup for my 37 gal. I'm kinda redoing my aquarium and I'm trying to simplify the look of everything. Currently I have a massive internal DIY reactor that I'm just tired of trying to hide. I've looked at the glass diffusers and have heard they require a lot of cleaning. The inline diffusers say they don't need much cleaning because they are not under the lights. I also like the idea of one less piece of equipment in my tank. Is it worth the huge extra cost?


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

The glass diffusers don't require a lot of cleaning. I have two on hand for each of my tanks and once a month I switch one out with the other one and clean the dirty one in the interim. Cleaning is just a matter of soaking for a short period in 50:50 bleach and water and then several rinses with dechlor and water until the bleach smell is gone. The inline diffusers are tempting but I'm too afraid I'll break it. The in tank glass diffusers are much more economical.


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

Yea, they are a whole heck of a lot cheaper, the in-tank diffuser I mean. I'm still intrigued by the idea of having one less thing in the tank. Anybody have personal experience with the inline diffusers?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yup. Probably the best type of diffuser in my opinion. I've tried glass/inline/power heads etc... and the inline reactors are by far the most maintenance free of all the different kinds. I haven't ever cleaned mine and they have been running for more than 5 years. They do build up a little brown coating, but it is just a film that doesn't affect its function and won't block water flow.

I love the fact that there is one less thing in the tank to take care of and one less thing to look at.

The reactors are also highly efficient dissolving 100% of all CO2 entering them.

They also aren't that expensive. I paid 20$ on average for 3 of mine. You can also make them for about 11$, but if you aren't good with DIY things they can be a bit tricky. 

Have a look on Ebay, search "CO2 reactor" or check out the sponsor's sites.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't know why you think in-line diffusers are expensive. As Zapins said, you can diy one for about $10. It can get a little pricier if you use clear pvc, but you certainly don't have to.


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

To clarify I was talking about the Cal-Aqua ones. The fancy ones made of glass. But heck if I can make a DIY one for 10-20 dollars I'm all for it. Now to find a thread where they show you how to do it.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

You just need to find an airstone that will diffuse as finely as the diffuser discs. You could alternatively use a larger tee fitting and just stick an inexpensive nano-sized glass diffuser in there.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

nivekid said:


> To clarify I was talking about the Cal-Aqua ones. The fancy ones made of glass. But heck if I can make a DIY one for 10-20 dollars I'm all for it. Now to find a thread where they show you how to do it.


Here you go:http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/2958-diy-inline-reactor-plans.html


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep that is one design you could make. Here are two more.

You can also make a clear one out of an old python siphon

http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/co2reactor.htm

http://www.rexgrigg.com/diy-reactor.htm


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

It's as if the OP is asking for chocolate chip cookies recipes and you guys are giving him oatmeal cookie recipes instead, thinking they're the same because they're both cookies.

Those are reactors, not inline diffusers. Diffusers provide a mist, reactors do not.

A reactor may well be a viable option for the OP, but that is not what he is asking about, at least not how I've interpreted the thread. 

If the OP is interested in inline diffuser type performance, but without the cleaning hassle or delicate nature of glass, an inline needle wheel pump may be a better option. The DIY version of the inline diffuser I posted a photo of is a possible option also, but I have not found an airstone of appropriate pore size yet.


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

I was actually looking for more of a misting effect. I've read a lot about the benefits of misting. I've seen few places in other forums where people have used maxijets inline to chop up the bubble, but I'm a little worried that the one I have doesn't match the GPH of my Rena XP1. It is only 160 gph and the rena is rated at 250. I think I'm going to try what imeridian posted. Did you just use the airstones made for protein skimmers?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

I tried the standard inexpensive blue ones and the Hagen Elite ones that are white with red connectors. I've read that limewood may be a good choice, possibly also the sweetwater stones from Aquatic Eco-Systems and the Petsmart ceramic ones, I just haven't tested any of those yet.


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

Looks like i'll be testing some of those out and see how they turn out. I'll let you all know.


----------

